# Another IPV bites the dust



## Matt (11/11/15)

My previous IPV mini 2 started to autofire so they replaced it with a IPV D2. And now for the big suprise this one starts to do the same thing. Only difference is that the D2 autofires on max power. 
So done with Pioneer4you and there substandaard products.
Maybe its just time to move on to a new hobby one where the companies do care about there customers and make quality products.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/15)

Sorry to hear @Matt
Hope you find something that works well for you


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/15)

You know, unfortunately I think this problem is random, across the board with all manufacturers. Hopefully the QC is getting better, but for now I will stick to a REO.

My IPV Mini 2 lasted a whole month. Did that whole auto-fire crap before going completely bonkers. I also am not keen on Pioneer4You anymore.

BUT my mate had the IPV50w for almost a year, no issues.
He then got a IPV Mini 2 which he used for 6 months, with only a few auto-fire moments. The paint did entirely peel off.
And now he has the IPV4S which seems solid.

So ya, random. But that's not good enough for me. If you give me "cheap quality", as in I can't trust it, I want it on the cheap. I cant see myself paying even R600 for any of these mods. This is why I haven't even considered TC mods and all these expensive ones. Untill they set a proven track record, I'm not interested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Necris (11/11/15)

Same Pain here,my ipv 2 mini is KO.did the autofire thing,now throws a short message and sometimes just flickers the display when firing
i think from juice spillage over time it eventually loosens the threaded 510 ring,breaking contact.
openend mine up and can get it somewhat reliably working,for a few minutes.
but agreed unfortunately,P4U wont be seeing my money again soon


----------



## Tom (11/11/15)

the only complaint i have, so far, is the paint on the mod. That is reason enough for not buying another IPV...


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (11/11/15)

i have an ipv3li. i have hammered this device to the wall and it never gave me a days crap. yihi chips are superior and i love it. don't bash the book over a few bad pages

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------

